# one stressed bolivian ram



## bblovesae (Feb 3, 2012)

hey there, I recently got a 174l tank (46 gallons) and I currently have 4 bolivian rams. one of them is definitely dominant, hes much more colorful, hes bigger and he always chases the other ones around. I wish I could sex them but I think it it too early. anyway, one of my rams always stays in the back, in a cave or in between plants. his stress stripes are always out. sometimes he will hang with the other rams but then the main one will randomly chase him away. he does defend himself if one comes up to him. he does eat but he doesn't seem very happy so I'm wondering if anyone has some advice for me.

I'm hoping this behavior is normal and they will chill out after getting more comfortable in the tank and setting up a social structure.

thanks in advance!


----------



## bblovesae (Feb 3, 2012)

the dominant one is starting to nip the shy ones fins, I would really appreciate some advice...


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Some pictures of the fish and tank would be great in assisting you.

How long have they been in the tank, also?
And does the stressed one eat?


----------



## bblovesae (Feb 3, 2012)

halffrozen said:


> Some pictures of the fish and tank would be great in assisting you.
> 
> How long have they been in the tank, also?
> And does the stressed one eat?





















the stressed one is not in the pictures but hopes that helps. he does eat but not nearly as much as the others.


----------



## bblovesae (Feb 3, 2012)

bblovesae said:


> halffrozen said:
> 
> 
> > Some pictures of the fish and tank would be great in assisting you.
> ...


oh and they have only been in the tank about a month.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

That looks pretty well broken up... Try adding some dithers? Tetras etc.

Is the male always around just one other BR? If so, they could be a pair, and he is just "showing off" for his lady friend in order to breed. Mine did that for about a week, and then calmed down and started to breed.

Can you tell the sexes of them all?


----------



## bblovesae (Feb 3, 2012)

halffrozen said:


> That looks pretty well broken up... Try adding some dithers? Tetras etc.
> 
> Is the male always around just one other BR? If so, they could be a pair, and he is just "showing off" for his lady friend in order to breed. Mine did that for about a week, and then calmed down and started to breed.
> 
> Can you tell the sexes of them all?


I am planning on adding more small fish, most likely tetras.

the known male and another BR are together a lot but sometimes he will chase her around. once I saw them sleeping together and usually when I turn the lights on they are all separated. however, the stressed one I'm talking about is always by himself, if they others come around him will try chasing them off and that will usually end up in a quarrel. I haven't seen him eat the last 2 days and his fins are getting even more nipped at. would he be okay in a 10 gallon tank with just some dwarf frogs and maybe a few small fish? it's the only spare tank I have if things don't clam down between the fish.

I'm pretty stumped on sexing all of them but the dominant male.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Check out this link on sexing them:
http://www.fishlore.com/fishforum/fresh ... post478360

And a 10 gallon would be perfect, though I have no experience with frogs and BRs.. but I really don't see any problem with it. I would move him over ASAP.

After checking them out, which after you do it a few times, it is VERY easy. I am able to go to my LFS and tell them exactly what m/f ratio they have.. even after claiming all they have are girls, it was really 50/50.


----------



## bblovesae (Feb 3, 2012)

okay thanks for the help!

all of my rams seem to have a pretty big breeding tube compared to the male they show in the photo. hopefully I'll be able to identify them soon enough.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

No problem at all man.

Just keep us posted on what you find out.


----------



## bblovesae (Feb 3, 2012)

here's a video of my tank if your interested in seeing him in action. the stressed guy is the one that stays near back by his plant cave, you can probably tell anyway because of his stress marks.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Honestly, it may just be from the dark substrate the more I think about it.

IDK, maybe.


----------



## bblovesae (Feb 3, 2012)

the stressed one has been hanging out with the other rams lately so maybe they are setting up a social structure? I guess only time will tell at this point.

thanks again for all your help!


----------



## bblovesae (Feb 3, 2012)

I sadly found my shy ram half alive the other day when I got home.. I'm starting to think he had some kind of intestinal parasites based on his symptoms. a tetra I had him with has very red and inflamed gills, it looks almost like the gill is pulled back and revealing everything under it. I did a search on the internet and found out it is also some kind of parasite. I went to the LFS today but one was closed and the other didn't have the right meds.

I'm now worried for the health of my whole fish tank. I really need some advice on clearing this up before my other fish start getting ill.


----------

